# disgusted



## switchbackxt1 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have been in a club for 8 years in the Jewell Ga. area, the first 3 or 4 years was real good. We had a manager that enforced the Trophy Management rules and if you were caught breaking the rules you was not allowed to join the next year. In the last 4 years it was went to crap members not obeying the rules, no enforcement of the rules and a prime piece of property not being hunted to its fullest potential. The club has fell has been run in the ground. We are basically hunting a private WMA. If anyone has a club in that area PM me. Thanks


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 3, 2016)

No news on clubs in the area, sorry.  Who is in charge of the club now?  What happened to the leadership?


----------



## 280bst (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear that the "club" I was in turned into a 4 wheeler club and shooting range and on top of that "da presidante" felt like he needed the dues money more then the land owner's so we lost the whole thing any way fine fella he is. Good Luck in finding a place net-working seems to work well


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear the news.

Small groups, 125 acres or more per hunter = happiness. 

Someone still has to be in charge, however - but how that person manages and respects others is key. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mario7979 (Jun 14, 2016)

*"Was"  In A Hunting Club*

I understand what you are saying....Was in a club in Polk County for 11 years and was told the Monday after deer season closed by getting a text message at 5:30am I was not being invited back....For the past 4or so years the rules were not being followed and when I questioned them this is what happens....The rules were for everybody else but certain people did not have to follow....People hunting out of my tripod and platform stand that did not have permission....Found spent brass that I do not use or the ones I gave permission could hunt them use....But Karma came back and bit them....Timber company cutting and clear cutting the areas that I think are the back stabbers....I am in a better club don't have to worry about someone hunting my stands and smiling in my face and stabbing me in the back....I am hoping Plum Creek clear cuts the rest of the 1500 acres....Right now over 500 acres already clear cut....My wife said 2 years ago I should look for another club....Monday kicked out of the club by Friday was n the new club....no regrets no looking back....going to put on Facebook pictures when they start clear cutting....


----------



## timberdawg1985 (Jun 20, 2016)

I am looking for two people to get into a lease in Wilkinson County.  We have 450 acres.  Pm me if interested.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mario7979 said:


> I understand what you are saying....Was in a club in Polk County for 11 years and was told the Monday after deer season closed by getting a text message at 5:30am I was not being invited back....For the past 4or so years the rules were not being followed and when I questioned them this is what happens....The rules were for everybody else but certain people did not have to follow....People hunting out of my tripod and platform stand that did not have permission....Found spent brass that I do not use or the ones I gave permission could hunt them use....But Karma came back and bit them....Timber company cutting and clear cutting the areas that I think are the back stabbers....I am in a better club don't have to worry about someone hunting my stands and smiling in my face and stabbing me in the back....I am hoping Plum Creek clear cuts the rest of the 1500 acres....Right now over 500 acres already clear cut....My wife said 2 years ago I should look for another club....Monday kicked out of the club by Friday was n the new club....no regrets no looking back....going to put on Facebook pictures when they start clear cutting....



 Clear cutting just makes the hunting better.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 2, 2016)

*OP, Your thoughts???*

How many acres was it?

Hard to QDM a small lease..
What you let walk, walks a half mile and someone else shoots it.

I know it's gone now but I'm just curious as to your QDM expecations..

Long story but I'll make it short. I was in a small club LOADED with 
big deer, not because our knuckle head prezz knew anything
about QDM, he just THOUGHT he did. 

It was almost 500 acres (small tract, IMO) in Warren County
on the Ogeechee River. Across the river was Hancock
and there the WHOLE county is QDM..

Me being the new guy (at first) there were more after me,
I got stuck in what everyone "thought" was the "gar hole".
Man, did that back fire.

Well let's just say I fixed my spot. Made small plots, not for food
but for attractant and a good thought out mineral lick.
Plus, I had most of the water and bedding, rest of them never even
scouted that because it was so thick. 

Cut trails that only me and DEER could use and yes they will use
man made trails.. So.. That kept the 4 wheeler cowboys out when I was not there. 
It was a mile walk from camp so that was good.
Only way in was to walk..

So, QDM deer from Hancock crosses river. I go "bang".
I was right on the river.

Our knuckle head prez decided he didn't want to manage it any more. 
Rather that give us a heads up to keep members and find more.. 
He let us have about 15 days notice he was letting it go.
Just long enough to pull our stands and campers.

So.. WE LOST A GREAT CLUB because of an IDIOT. 
I was in there for 7-8 years or something like that.
Killed plenty of meat does and nice bucks..
I hunt MEAT.. NOT HORNS..


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Clear cutting just makes the hunting better.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jul 6, 2016)

Mario7979 said:


> I understand what you are saying....Was in a club in Polk County for 11 years and was told the Monday after deer season closed by getting a text message at 5:30am I was not being invited back....For the past 4or so years the rules were not being followed and when I questioned them this is what happens....The rules were for everybody else but certain people did not have to follow....People hunting out of my tripod and platform stand that did not have permission....Found spent brass that I do not use or the ones I gave permission could hunt them use....But Karma came back and bit them....Timber company cutting and clear cutting the areas that I think are the back stabbers....I am in a better club don't have to worry about someone hunting my stands and smiling in my face and stabbing me in the back....I am hoping Plum Creek clear cuts the rest of the 1500 acres....Right now over 500 acres already clear cut....My wife said 2 years ago I should look for another club....Monday kicked out of the club by Friday was n the new club....no regrets no looking back....going to put on Facebook pictures when they start clear cutting....


Why lower yourself to there standards-move on. Your happy-- let-it-go


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 6, 2016)

MFOSTER said:


> Why lower yourself to there standards-move on. Your happy-- let-it-go



This.  Why all the hate, let it go.  You are gone stop worrying about what is happening.


----------

